# Crown Molding installation question



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

I am putting up crown molding in my bathroom and I have just put in my cleats and I am ready to nail the molding. The Molding is large but the runs and not that long. I was wondering what type of fasteners would be recommended for installation. 

Thanks


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I used 2 inch 16 gauge nails in my nailer.....


----------



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

You use a nail gun is that recommended? I have a pasloade but it does shoot very big nails. Would you recommend a nail gun over a hammer and nail?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Novicesaw said:


> You use a nail gun is that recommended? I have a pasloade but it does shoot very big nails. Would you recommend a nail gun over a hammer and nail?



Absolutely :smile:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hammer and nails? How do those work??? I haven't put in a single nail by hand on my entire house remodel. I'd see I that gun of yours will shoot 16 gauge and use it


----------



## fire65 (Apr 27, 2013)

Always mark your studs and use a nail gun. I am still wondering what cleats are and I have put up a lot of crown.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Novicesaw said:


> You use a nail gun is that recommended? I have a pasloade but it does shoot very big nails. Would you recommend a nail gun over a hammer and nail?


Depends on the crown...

Guy that taught me how to run crown did NOT allow nailguns... :no:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Novicesaw said:


> I am putting up crown molding in my bathroom and I have just put in my cleats and I am ready to nail the molding. The Molding is large but the runs and not that long. I was wondering what type of fasteners would be recommended for installation.
> 
> Thanks


Depending on the design of the crown and your cleats (or backer), you could use 18 ga 1¼" brad nails.



















.


.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

fire65 said:


> Always mark your studs and use a nail gun. I am still wonder what cleats are and I have put up a lot of crown.


I was also wondering about the cleats.

George


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

GeorgeC said:


> I was also wondering about the cleats.
> 
> George


Cleats are usually a triangle shaped rip from a 2 x 4 that fits behind the crown and is fastened up first to provide a constant nailer for the crown. It comes in handy on walls that run parallel with the ceiling joists. The only thing you have to remember is to leave the cleats a few inches short of any corner you are running the crown straight in and the other piece is coped. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firehawkmph said:


> Cleats are usually a triangle shaped rip from a 2 x 4 that fits behind the crown and is fastened up first to provide a constant nailer for the crown. It comes in handy on walls that run parallel with the ceiling joists. The only thing you have to remember is to leave the cleats a few inches short of any corner you are running the crown straight in and the other piece is coped.
> Mike Hawkins


+1. :yes: Here is an example of a cleat I installed to a L & P wall in order to install crown.
.






















.


.


----------



## Novicesaw (May 8, 2011)

How would you end a run of crown that went from an inside corner to butt up against a cabinet?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Novicesaw said:


> How would you end a run of crown that went from an inside corner to butt up against a cabinet?


If the crown stops at a cabinet, I just cross cut @ 90°, unless it's going to run around the top of the cabinet.



















.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i shoot crown with 15ga 2 1/2" at marked studs/ceiling joists. then i go around and hand drive #8 x 2 1/2" finish nails into the stubborn areas. spend time first with a stud finder and mark everything with tape. if i need to install a backer, i glue and nail it up.


----------

